# ¿cuando una respuesta no es aceptablemente plana?



## elsalame (Oct 14, 2010)

Gracias otra vez.

Tengo una pregunta para los que tienen experiencia: ¿que ripple es tolerable en dB en la respuesta del sistema?. Me refiero al umbral en que alguien que no es musico ni esta entrenado pero que presta un poco de atencion se da cuenta. En otras palabras: hay veces que se escuchan retumbes horribles de fuertes (o lo contrario notas que apenas se escuchan), ¿que diferencia de SPL en dB tienen esos retumbes o sus contrarios (los "pozos" en la respuesta)?.

Por ejemplo la caida de 1,8dB de la figura (es de la bocina subterranea) ¿se nota facil?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2010)

Tenés que analizar donde se producen los picos, por que 1.8-dB es "bastante", pero en tu caso, la parte plana de la curva comienza sobre los 40-Hz, así que lo que está más abajo...difícilmente lo escuches.

En resumen: en tu caso las oscilaciones grandes las tenés entre 25 y 40-Hz. Es malo? Y....taaaan bueno no es, pero por el rango de frecuencias que ocupa lo más probable es que ni lo escuches.


----------



## elsalame (Oct 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Tenés que analizar donde se producen los picos, por que 1.8-dB es "bastante", pero en tu caso, la parte plana de la curva comienza sobre los 40-Hz, así que lo que está más abajo...difícilmente lo escuches.
> 
> En resumen: en tu caso las oscilaciones grandes las tenés entre 25 y 40-Hz. Es malo? Y....taaaan bueno no es, pero por el rango de frecuencias que ocupa lo más probable es que ni lo escuches.



si no escucho entre los 32 y los 40 no me sirve porque significa que si escucharé el pico de los 28 como un retumbe!

Si lo anterior es asi, ¿que decir de lo que sigue?. 

Esta es la respuesta de un subwoofer de 700us$




respecto de la linea base de 85 dB de SPL la linea violeta tiene un pico de +3dB en 32Hz y una caida de casi -2dB en los 38Hz.  En total casi 5dB de diferencia en 6Hz. 

A esa respuesta le dicen plana y digna de 700us$. Mis 1,8dB por una muy pequeña fraccion de ese precio parace algo de otro mundo...



> *This subwoofer has a flat frequency response*, legitimate in-room extension to 22 Hz - 23 Hz, and better than average distortion-limited output, which definitely has a positive impact on pitch, definition, and clarity in the lowest octave. These qualities help the SW12 to perform well on both music and HT applications, with occasional port chuffing at loud playback levels being my only reservation. At more moderate playback levels, *the SW12 impresses across the board and without qualification.*
> 
> The NHT SW12 definitely makes my recommended list, and anyone shopping for a sub in the $700 range should give it a hard look.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_12_1/nht-sw12-subwoofer-3-2005.html​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2010)

elsalame dijo:


> si no escucho entre los 32 y los 40 no me sirve porque significa que si escucharé el pico de los 28 como un retumbe!


   De que estás hablando?
A esas frecuencias el efecto de atenuación del oído según las curvas de Fletcher-Munson hace que casi no tengas sensibilidad auditiva, en especial a 28-Hz. Por otra parte, a menos que reproduzcas música de organo, casi no vas a tener contenido espectral en ese rango, ya que la música "normal" está ecualizada sobre los 60-Hz y vos estás una octava más abajo.



elsalame dijo:


> Si lo anterior es asi, *¿que decir de lo que sigue?.*
> Esta es la respuesta de un subwoofer de 700us$
> 
> 
> ...


Lo que hay para decir es que tenés que *leer todo*, por que los números son engañosos si no los ponés en el contexto adecuado y sabiendo de que estás hablando.
Esa medición que tenés ahí no es la simulación de la respuesta del parlante que vos estás haciendo y que es en espacio libre, sino que tenés incluido el efecto reverberante de la habitación donde está el parlante (leiste lo que puse en negrita y en rojo?), ya que en ninguna parte dice que es un ensayo de campo cercano. Lo que captura el micrófono asociado al TrueRTA no solo es la radiación sonora del parlante, sino también los rebotes en piso, paredes y demás yerbas (y no sé si en el artículo original aparece la foto de la sala de ensayo o si es una cámara anecoica).
Por último, mirá el rango de frecuencias que estás analizando en el eje de las X: tenés 80-Hz de ancho de banda, con el pico máximo de respuesta sobre los 65-Hz (tal como te dije antes). La fc de ese sub debe andar por los 50-Hz con un Qtc de 1.1 a 1.3 (al menos eso parece, pero las reverberaciones pueden cambiar todo), así que por debajo de eso podés tener cualquier verdura...y eso es lo que estás analizando 
Si tenés los parámetros T/S y el baffle de ese sub, así como las condiciones de la medición, subilos para que podamos saber que es lo que estamos viendo.


----------



## elsalame (Oct 15, 2010)

ezavalla, no veo como puede servir la información que das  para responder mi pregunta inicial (¿importan los 1,8dB?) y me planteas preguntas que no me había hecho. Creo que son preguntas sin mucha importancia respecto al tema principal pero las hago.

*Espacio abierto vs. en habitación.
*
Entiendo que si el fabricante del NHTSW12 presenta esa respuesta y dice que es muy buena puedo deducir que mis 1,8dB de la bocina (la primer curva con que abrí esta discusión) es aceptable y no debe ser motivo de preocupación pues el ambiente me va a poner *¿es un error razonar así?*

Por otra parte en campo cercano ese sistema tiene variaciones muchísimo mayores que 1,8dB como muestra la siguiente imagen:





*Hasta que frecuencia reproducir*

No entiendo el punto de los 60Hz, la ecualización y la música de órgano, ¿me quieres decir que no vale la pena tratar de llegar a los 30 o menos Hz salvo que seas un escucha de órgano?. 

Por mi parte pienso que no es así, el merado de subwoofers es mucho mayor que el de aficionados a escuchar órganos y este es un espectro de una parte de Frankie Mae donde hay trombones y quizá una tuba pero con seguridad ningún órgano:




Filtre dos veces, un pasabanda en bajos (curva amarilla) y uno en altos (verde). Los agudos los oía bastante y los bajos no por los parlantes pedorros pero las barras de nivel se movían con ganas al ritmo de la música: eso por un buen woofer se escucharía como los altos.

*Sonoridad*




esta curva, según yo la interpreto, me dice que si escucho música a 30 fon que es no muy fuerte (mas vale es bajo volumen)  con 8dB mas en presión sonora escucho 27Hz con la misma sonoridad que 50Hz. Ni hablar si escucho a 50 o 70 fon necesito menos potencia sonora aun. Y por debajo de 20..30 fon rara vez escucho.

Esto me hace pensar que los subwoofer tienen utilidad aun para quien no escucha organos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2010)

elsalame dijo:


> ezavalla, no veo como puede servir la información que das  para responder mi pregunta inicial (¿importan los 1,8dB?) y me planteas preguntas que no me había hecho. Creo que son preguntas sin mucha importancia respecto al tema principal pero las hago.


Si tienen importancia 
Ya te dije que tener un pico de 1.8-dB a 30 y pico Hz no es de lo mejor, pero tampoco es tan grave por que casi no hay contenido en ese rango de frecuencias y la audición está muy atenuada en relación a la otras frecuencias. Estás casi en el límite de la audibilidad humana, sí?



elsalame dijo:


> *Espacio abierto vs. en habitación.
> *Entiendo que si el fabricante del NHTSW12 presenta esa respuesta y dice que es muy buena puedo deducir que mis 1,8dB de la bocina (la primer curva con que abrí esta discusión) es aceptable y no debe ser motivo de preocupación pues el ambiente me va a poner *¿es un error razonar así?*
> 
> Por otra parte en campo cercano ese sistema tiene variaciones muchísimo mayores que 1,8dB como muestra la siguiente imagen:


No, no es un error razonar así, pero tampoco tenés que considerar lo que dice ese fabricante respecto al sub...por que lo estás tomando como referencia y no tenés la seguridad de que ese parlante+caja sea LA referencia (ni creo que lo sea).



elsalame dijo:


> *Hasta que frecuencia reproducir*
> No entiendo el punto de los 60Hz, la ecualización y la música de órgano, ¿me quieres decir que no vale la pena tratar de llegar a los 30 o menos Hz salvo que seas un escucha de órgano?.


Lo que digo es que a menos que escuchés música de órgano o con gran contenido de graves, no vas a tener gran contenido espectral a frecuencias tan bajas, y mucho menos vas a tener potencia apreciable aplicada.
Claro que vale la pena llegar a los 30-Hz, y menos también, pero el uso real de ese rango de frecuencias va a estar muy restringido por el tipo de música que escuchés. Aún así, siempre hay componentes de muy baja frecuencia que dan "cuerpo" a la música y eso hace necesario contar con todo el rango de frecuencias posible.
En cuanto a los 60-Hz: La gran mayoría de la música "popular" está ecualizada con refuerzo de graves sobre los 60-Hz...por el motivo que sea, pero es así. Eso hace que necesités - si escuchás esta música - una correcta y real reproducción alrededor de ese rango frecuencia (45 a 75-Hz) por que si no va a sonar BOOOOMMM, BOOOOMMMM y no como debe. En tu caso, la curva de respuesta es correcta en esa zona y está un poco chueca por debajo...pero ahí ya no importa tanto.



elsalame dijo:


> Por mi parte pienso que no es así, el merado de subwoofers es mucho mayor que el de aficionados a escuchar órganos y este es un espectro de una parte de Frankie Mae donde hay trombones y quizá una tuba pero con seguridad ningún órgano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucede que el organo es el instrumento que mas abajo llega en frecuencia (sobre los 16-Hz) y es el que se toma como "referencia" para hablar del tema. Si no te gusta, entonces decí "instrumentos con gran contenido de graves" y es lo mismo.
Además, ese bloque espectral que has mostrado tiene un particular comportamiento en bajas frecuencias..como verás, tiene el máximo entre 60 y 100-Hz, así que hay mucho contenido en bajos...pero de que duración temporal (en segundos) estamos hablando? Esa señal la veo muy rara, por que el contenido de medios está casi 40-dB por debajo de los graves, así que lo unico que suena es un HUMMMMM (si...mas musical, pero eso es el sonido que estás mostrando).
Por que no procesás *TODO *el tema con un FPB a 40 o 45-Hz y sacás la relación de magnitud espectral respecto al tema sin filtrar? Digo...para ver cual es la relación mínima entre los picos con y sin filtro. Eso te dá cuanto está la señal de graves por debajo de los medios  en todo el tema...



elsalame dijo:


> *Sonoridad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No es exactamente así. Lo que dice es que una sonoridad de 30 fon la lográs con 30-dB SPL a 1-kHz y con 65-dB SPL a 50-Hz, lo que te muestra que el oído es mucho mas insensible a las bajas y altas frecuencias que a las "medias". A medida que aumenta la sonoridad buscada, se aplanan las curvas por que el tímpano se tensa para protegerse de los altos niveles sonoros.



elsalame dijo:


> Esto me hace pensar que los subwoofer tienen utilidad aun para quien no escucha organos.


Yo nunca dije que no la tuvieran! Esa fué tu conclusión


----------



## elsalame (Oct 16, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...ese bloque espectral que has mostrado tiene un particular comportamiento en bajas frecuencias..como verás, tiene el máximo entre 60 y 100-Hz, así que hay mucho contenido en bajos...pero de que duración temporal (en segundos) estamos hablando? Esa señal la veo muy rara, por que el contenido de medios está casi 40-dB por debajo de los graves, así que lo unico que suena es un HUMMMMM (si...mas musical, pero eso es el sonido que estás mostrando).
> 
> Por que no procesás TODO el tema con un FPB a 40 o 45-Hz y sacás la relación de magnitud espectral respecto al tema sin filtrar? Digo...para ver cual es la relación mínima entre los picos con y sin filtro. Eso te dá cuanto está la señal de graves por debajo de los medios  en todo el tema...



Los dos MP3 que subí corresponden a las señales y espectros que siguen. Es de la banda de instrumento de viento que mencione mas arriba

Corresponde a Todd.mp3 filtrado pasabajos en 40Hz y luego normalizado.

conectando al equipo de audio escucho esta segunda señal pero para poder escucharla bien los conos llegan al limite de la excursion y aparece distorsion. La bocina no tendria problemas pues mi equipito actual -aunque de muy buena marca-  llega hasta 55Hz y son parlantes de biblioteca casi..



ezavalla dijo:


> La gran mayoría de la música "popular" está ecualizada con refuerzo de graves sobre los 60-Hz...por el motivo que sea, pero es así.



es cierto lo que decis, los bajos terminan en 50 o 60Hz para la musica "popular". Estuve viendo varias canciones (incluso una de un africano con un vozarron que hace saltar las mesas) que yo creia que tenian muchos bajos (el grupo Morphine por ejemplo)  y es asi como decis. Si llegan a 50Hz es mucho. Pero si digo "abajo de 40 Hz no hay nada" y filtro con un pasa altos el sonido queda "menos relleno".

morphine.mp3

espectro de la nota mas baja que toca el bajo

Morphine era un grupo compuesto por saxo, bajo y bateria (sin guitarra). El bajo era protagonista principal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2010)

elsalame dijo:


> es cierto lo que decis, los bajos terminan en 50 o 60Hz para la musica "popular". Estuve viendo varias canciones (incluso una de un africano con un vozarron que hace saltar las mesas) que yo creia que tenian muchos bajos (el grupo Morphine por ejemplo)  y es asi como decis. Si llegan a 50Hz es mucho. *Pero si digo "abajo de 40 Hz no hay nada" y filtro con un pasa altos el sonido queda "menos relleno"*.


Ahhhh...pero es que la idea no es usar un FPA para eliminar "de lo que hay poco". La idea es disponer de todo el ancho de banda posible. De lo que haya poco...sonará poco, y cuando haya mucho...sonará mucho .
Como te dije antes, que haya poco por debajo de los 40 a 50-Hz no significa que se tenga que eliminar ese poco, por que es lo que le da "cuerpo" al sonido.

Ahora bien, si lo que vos buscás es la mayor fidelidad posible hasta los 20 o 30Hz, entonces te recomendaría que ni te gastes en montar un Horn-loaded, que mas que un reproductor sonoro es un experimento con poco control. Es preferible montar un baffle sellado con parlante de 12" o 15" y usar la Transformación de Linkwitz para ajustar la respuesta de la forma que mejor se te antoje y el unico costo es un FPB y un amplificador de potencia razonable....y un parlante suficientemente bueno.

Estuve escuchando los fragmentos que analizaste, y en verdad son un tipo de música muy particular con un muy marcado predominio de bajas frecuencias. Si ese es el tipo de música que preferís escuchar, entonces vas a tener que hacer algo mas sofisticado que un horn-loaded, por que en ese tipo de baffles no tenés control del comportamiento de la fase de la señal - por más que digan que tiene amortiguamiento crítico. Si la sala donde escuchás esa música es mas bien "tranquila" desde el punto de vista acústico, podés usar lo que dije en el párrafo anterior, pero si tiene irregularidades en la respuesta acústica, vas a tener que agregar también un ecualizador por tercios de octava y que cubra el rango de frecuencias sobre las que va a operar el sub.


----------



## elsalame (Oct 17, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ..Ahora bien, si lo que vos buscás es la mayor fidelidad posible hasta los 20 o 30Hz, entonces te recomendaría que ni te gastes en montar un Horn-loaded, que mas que un reproductor sonoro es un experimento con poco control. Es preferible montar un baffle sellado con parlante de 12" o 15" y usar la Transformación de Linkwitz para ajustar la respuesta de la forma que mejor se te antoje y el unico costo es un FPB y un amplificador de potencia razonable....y un parlante suficientemente bueno.



conozco esa solucion al problema de tener graves. La descarte desde el inicio porque 1) siempre tuve ganas de hacer una bocina; 2) cuando me puse a estudiar encontré apreciaciones _subjetivas_ que decian que tiene una calidad que para esas personas la hacian preferible a las cajas y aunque el argumento anterior es de poco peso porque es propio de humanos percibir las cosas como se las cree que son y en audio parece haber un monton de esto (caso válvulas -vaya y pase esto para los oidos mas finos- cables de diferentes metales etc) tengo uno subjetivo pero muy importante (para mi obvio)  3) me parece mas "elegante" lograr algo comparable con menos sofisticacion, con menos componentes, con un parlante de solo 6" (MB-8L de GB-Audio) y, ademas, con un rendimiento muy muy superior a cualquier caja cerrada (113dB de SPL @ 33Hz, unos 280mW de potencia acustica, con 700mW de potencia electrica de entrada, esto es un 40% de rendimiento). Para explicarlo en otros términos: Linkwitz + potencia es fuerza bruta en crackear un archivo y una bocina es... crackear  de manera mas alegante... no se como expresarlo

Respecto a la imposibilidad de ajustes no es tan asi

1) puedo cambiar con mucha facilidad las caracteristicas acusticas del primer tramo de la bocina, cambiando el area, el largo y la forma (conica, exponencial etc) de ese tramo. De hecho lo uso para que la boca no sea tan grande
2) puedo cambiar la caja posterior (que no va enterrada)

Pienso que alguna compensación con un filtro electronico podria ser posible; hasta cierto punto porque  una bocina muy mal diseñada puede presentar defectos que no se solucionan poniendo un par de polos en el lugar adecuado, por ejemplo:





_gráfico de Hornresp v28.0_​



> Estuve escuchando los fragmentos que analizaste, y en verdad son un tipo de música muy particular con un muy marcado predominio de bajas frecuencias. Si ese es el tipo de música que preferís escuchar,



lo que oiste son clips de una seleccion de CDs, es la parte con mas bajos de canciones con bajos... es mi equivalente al organo. Escucho de todo no es que siempre escuche esa musica, pero cuando la ponga tiene que sonar bien!



> ...vas a tener que hacer algo mas sofisticado que un horn-loaded, por que en ese tipo de baffles no tenés control del comportamiento de la fase de la señal -.



¿porque interesa la fase y para que querria controlarla? 



> Si la sala donde escuchás esa música es mas bien "tranquila" desde el punto de vista acústico, podés usar lo que dije en el párrafo anterior, pero si tiene irregularidades en la respuesta acústica, vas a tener que agregar también un ecualizador por tercios de octava y que cubra el rango de frecuencias sobre las que va a operar el sub.



Estos son los modos de la sala que molestan:


Mode spacing	
l	w	h	f [Hz]	DF[Hz]	
1	0	0	*17.2* 
2	0	0	*34.4*	17.2	
0	1	0	*43.0*	8.6	

creo que la sala es optima para absorber bajas frecuencias y esos modos -que son los dos que cuentan- no tendran importancia


----------



## detrakx (Oct 17, 2010)

Buenas, venia siguiendo el hilo, y por falta de tiempo no opinaba.
Creo que elsalame esta teniendo en cuenta muchos aspectos al respecto hasta incluso los modos de la sala lo que me parece muy bien 

Desde mi punto de vista. La bocina es un mal necesario, cuando la prioridad es alto SPL la bocina es obligada. A pesar de que muchas empresas amontonan pilas de 15 o 18" para lograr altos SPL.

En pocas palabras para mi la bocina es = Eficiencia + Eq + Distorcion + ........

Por otro lado conseguir buena respuesta en las bajas frecuencias en un recinto depende de varios aspectos:

- Geometria de la sala
- Absorcion de la sala
- Modos de la sala 
- Respuesta del sistema de sonido
- Posicion de Escucha.
- etc.

Elsalame si quieres construir una bocina hazlo y sacate todas tus dudas, recuerda que un diseño para bajas frecuencias vas a tener tamaños interesantes.
Tanto para la caja como para la bocina. Existen diseños hibridos por ejemplo los ¨Scooper¨
Que son cajas con laberintos pero estos en forma de bocina. Este diseño logran altos SPL con tamaños de caja moderados.

Estoy de acuerdo que lograr eficiencia con una bocina, es mas elegante que poner parlantes y watts a lo chancho.

PD: Vas a necesitar un Eq para ajustar la respuesta.


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2010)

elsalame dijo:


> conozco esa solucion al problema de tener graves. La descarte desde el inicio porque 1) siempre tuve ganas de hacer una bocina; 2) cuando me puse a estudiar encontré apreciaciones _subjetivas_ que decian que tiene una calidad que para esas personas la hacian preferible a las cajas 3) me parece mas "elegante" lograr algo comparable con menos sofisticacion, con menos componentes, con un parlante de solo 6" (MB-8L de GB-Audio) y, ademas, con un rendimiento muy muy superior a cualquier caja cerrada (113dB de SPL @ 33Hz, unos 280mW de potencia acustica, con 700mW de potencia electrica de entrada, esto es un 40% de rendimiento).


OK entonces. Si querés hacer una bocina y lograr mucha SPL...dale nomás con tu idea.



elsalame dijo:


> Para explicarlo en otros términos: Linkwitz + potencia es fuerza bruta en crackear un archivo y una bocina es... crackear  de manera mas alegante... no se como expresarlo


Nooop! No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. La bocina te deja llegar tan abajo en frecuencia como el diseño de la caja y del parlante te lo permitan y ahí te quedás. La TL busca corregir la curva de respuesta del parlante+caja para permitirle llegar mas abajo en frecuencia y con características de amortiguamiento elegidas por vos...casi arbitrariamente. La necesidad de potencia del amplificador depende de varias cosas, pero no es tan alta como dicen por ahí y el uso de potencia extra solo busca la corrección de la pendiente de segundo orden del parlante+caja sellada, no busca SPL.

Que tengas suerte en tu proyecto!
Saludos!


----------



## elsalame (Oct 17, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> ...
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista. La bocina es un mal necesario, cuando la prioridad es alto SPL la bocina es obligada. A pesar de que muchas empresas amontonan pilas de 15 o 18" para lograr altos SPL.



Algunos cines antiguos en los 50s tenian una bocina montada en un carrito que se ponia en la sala. El aparato tenia una boca enorme y unos 4m de largo me contaron. Alcanzaba para un cine mediano repleto de gente con un parlante de 10" a pesar de que la bocina estaba elevada y lejos de toda pared o rincon



> En pocas palabras para mi la bocina es = Eficiencia + Eq + Distorcion + ........




*No siempre la distorsion es un problema o siquiera se nota*. En este caso creo que es muy aceptable: a 112 dBSPL preveo un poco menos que el 0,4% de segunda armonica pero podria reducirla a un poco mas que el 0,2% si pensara que 0,4% es mucho. 

La distorsion puede ser un limitante cuando se da la combinacion de dos factores: gran ancho de banda y alta potencia para una bocina con garganta chica (tipicamente un megafono). 

El ancho de banda tiene que ver pues a mayor frecuencia mayor distorsion.
La potencia tiene que ver pues la distorsion es funcion de la densidad de potencia (W/cm2) en la garganta. Este gráfico de Beranek lo dice mejor que yo:




puse en rojo el punto de operación de mi bocina. Trabajara a 0,0045 W/cm2 cuando entregue 113 dB de SPL (110 fon, es decir al mango) y la usare entre 25 y 100 Hz  esto es f/fc=4. Se ve que *la distorsion no llega al 0,4%*. Mi equipo tiene una THD del 1% asi que sera 1,1% la distorsion del conjunto equipo+bocina.

Los 4,5 mW/cm2 salen de la simulación con HornResp tomando en cuenta que la garganta de la bocina es de 65 cm2, entonces 0,2943W/65cm2= 0,0045 W/cm2






> ...recuerda que un diseño *para bajas frecuencias vas a tener tamaños interesantes.*
> Tanto para la caja como para la bocina. Existen diseños hibridos por ejemplo los ¨Scooper¨
> Que son cajas con laberintos pero estos en forma de bocina. Este diseño logran altos SPL con tamaños de caja moderados.




No te olvides: esta bocina ira *enterrada abajo de una casa*. La boca estara en un rincon y sera un triangulo de 1,7 m de lado. El largo anda por los 6 y 7 m pero no molestan: estan bajo una losa de 15 ... 20 cm de espesor



> PD: Vas a necesitar un Eq para ajustar la respuesta.




¿El ecualizador es para sacar las resonancias de la casa?

Tambien tengo que eliminar las muy bajas frecuencias que me pueden sacar el parlante de modo linear y las muy altas por el tema de la distorsion y porque corren por cuenta del equipo original.



> Estoy de acuerdo que lograr eficiencia con una bocina, es mas elegante que poner parlantes y watts a lo chancho




*112 dB de SPL a 30Hz con un amplificador de 750 mW de potencia* ... (me cuesta creerlo, sin embargo Beranek da un ejemplo y trabaja con 1,58mW  entre 70 y 250Hz con una densidad de 3,22e-6 W/cm2)



ezavalla dijo:


> ...vas a tener que hacer algo mas sofisticado que un horn-loaded, por que en ese tipo de baffles no tenés control del comportamiento de la fase de la señal -.



¿porque interesa la fase y para que querria controlarla?  (me dejaste intrigado!!!)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2010)

elsalame dijo:


> *¿porque interesa la fase y para que querria controlarla?*  (me dejaste intrigado!!!)


Básicamente por el posicionamiento que pensás hacer de la boca del horn.
De todas formas desconozco cuales son las características de los baffles medios o medios+altos que pensás usar, ni conozco cuales tipos de filtros pensás usar para recortar las bandas de frecuencias aplicadas a cada baffle.
Lo propuse por que estás haciendo un análisis muy detallado de la bocina, así que supuse que querrías evitar distorsiones de fase entre los baffles, sobre todo con el sub puesto en una esquina.


----------



## elsalame (Oct 18, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Básicamente por el posicionamiento que pensás hacer de la boca del horn...así que supuse que querrías evitar distorsiones de fase entre los baffles, sobre todo con el sub puesto en una esquina.



De eso no se nada... lo que pienso hacer es tomar la salida auxiliar del equipo, sumar ambos canales para tener mono, filtrar con cruce donde llega el equipo original o poco mas arriba y mandar los bajos a la bocina. La idea es que los parlantes originales manejen una banda y la bocina otra.

no espero interaccion entre los bafles pues funcionarian en lugares diferentes del espectro ¿es toy equivocado en esto?. Si me pasas algo para desasnarme sobre _distorsiones de fase entre baffles en baja frecuencia_ te lo agradeceré

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2010)

elsalame dijo:


> no espero interaccion entre los bafles pues funcionarian en lugares diferentes del espectro ¿es toy equivocado en esto?. Si me pasas algo para desasnarme sobre _distorsiones de fase entre baffles en baja frecuencia_ te lo agradeceré


Y...algo equivocado estás, pero es un tema no muy visible a simple vista.
Leé primero esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/paper-original-sigfried-linkwitz-38325/
Luego esto: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/x-sb80-3wy.htm
Y al final, esto: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/SB Mailbox.htm en la sección *6 - Phase Information*

Por supuesto que podés obviar todo esto y darle para adelante, pero haciéndolo bien...la diferencia sonora es MUY notoria.

PD-1: En los dos primeros links, la información que te importa está cerca del final.
PD-2: Hay mas papers de otros autores dando vueltas. Si los encuentro en mi compu te los subo.


----------



## elsalame (Oct 18, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y...algo equivocado estás, pero es un tema no muy visible a simple vista.
> Leé primero esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/paper-original-sigfried-linkwitz-38325/
> Luego esto: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/x-sb80-3wy.htm
> Y al final, esto: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/SB Mailbox.htm en la sección *6 - Phase Information*
> ...



interesante información, ya le daré mas tiempo pero entiendo que el problema se produce en cada frecuencia donde dos parlantes diferentes, distanciados entre si, aportan energía y que  hay un angulos donde se restan o se suman las señales...

Seguramente hay algun problema en hacer los filtros con zonas de transicion muy angostas ¿no? pues eso ayudaria a que este problema moleste menos.


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 18, 2010)

Si dividis en activo no hay ningùn problema en tener una pendiente de 48 dB/Oct (filtros LR)
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2010)

elsalame dijo:


> interesante información, ya le daré mas tiempo pero entiendo que el problema se produce en cada frecuencia donde dos parlantes diferentes, distanciados entre si, aportan energía y que  hay un angulos donde se restan o se suman las señales...


No solo ahí, pero ese es el problema de la transición sub->medios. Yo me refería a esto:


----------



## elsalame (Oct 19, 2010)

por lo que veo las redes pasa todo andan muy bien salvo transmitiendo 5 clicks por segundo u ondas cuadradas. Dos situaciones casi imposibles salvo que se este escuchando una gotera.

Si alguna vez haces una bocina para graves tene en cuenta esto antes de pensar en aplicarle la transformación de Linkwitz:



> Richard Small, in his 1970 paper ‘Constant-Voltage Crossover Network Design’ highlighted this difference between horn-loaded and direct radiating devices, and considered its implication for crossover design when used between horns and cones. He stated that whilst direct radiation diaphragm motion is largely mass-controlled, horn diaphragms are resistance controlled, and that *the result is a constant phase difference of 90 degrees between the transfer characteristics of the two types of drivers*. As previously stated in Section 4.1, the reactive loading (due to mass control) and the resistive loading (due to horn loading) are the mechanisms primarily responsible for the sensitivity differences – more power being radiated by the drivers which are resistively loaded, given the same electrical input.




La cita es de *Loudspeakers For Music Recording and Reproduction*, by Philip Newell and Keith Holland


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2010)

elsalame dijo:


> por lo que veo las redes pasa todo andan muy bien salvo transmitiendo 5 clicks por segundo u ondas cuadradas. Dos situaciones casi imposibles salvo que se este escuchando una gotera.


Naaa.....nadie escucha ondas cuadradas a 5-Hz. Lo que eso significa es que en bajas frecuencias hay alteraciones sonoras derivadas de la variación de fase. Con la onda cuadrada es evidente, por que las componentes espectrales llegan, al menos, hasta 30 veces la frecuencia de la fundamental...o 150-Hz en este caso 



elsalame dijo:


> Si alguna vez haces una bocina para graves tene en cuenta esto antes de pensar en aplicarle la transformación de Linkwitz:
> 
> 
> 
> > Richard Small, in his 1970 paper ‘Constant-Voltage Crossover Network  Design’ highlighted this difference between horn-loaded and direct  radiating devices, and considered its implication for crossover design  when used between horns and cones. He stated that whilst direct  radiation diaphragm motion is largely mass-controlled, horn diaphragms  are resistance controlled, and that *the result is a constant phase difference of 90 degrees between the transfer characteristics of the two types of drivers*.  As previously stated in Section 4.1, the reactive loading (due to mass  control) and the resistive loading (due to horn loading) are the  mechanisms primarily responsible for the sensitivity differences – more  power being radiated by the drivers which are resistively loaded, given  the same electrical input.


Es que a una bocina (no baffle cerrado) no se le puede aplicar la transformación de Linkwitz, a menos que pretendas destrozar la curva de respuesta en frecuencia. Ni siquiera se le puede hacer a una caja bass-reflex. En una bass-reflex tenés una curva de respuesta con pendiente de cuarto orden, y en una bocina es un intermedio raro entre cuarto y quinto orden...dependiendo de como resuelvan la ecuación de Webster que caracteriza el comportamiento de la onda.
La TL solo vale para caja cerradas, donde puede cancelar los DOS polos y reubicarlos en otra parte, pero de ninguna manera puede cancelar 4 o más polos y reubicarlos.


----------



## elsalame (Oct 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaa.....nadie escucha ondas cuadradas a 5-Hz. ..



si, todo ese texto me pareció un delirio sin importancia de Linkwitz o de quien lo escribio.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola, lei todo el post y me parece que se desvirtuo un poco, 1.8db no lo coinsideraria "pico" es mas cuado lleves a la realidad esa simulacion en una sala, por mas acustica que sea entre 20 y 100 hz vas a ver que se torna muchisimo mas caotica la medición, con picos de 6 o hasta 10db, e igualmente se va a escuchar bien, el tema es el tamaño en amplitud del pico, si es muy chico y localizado, va a ser mas "disimulado" y casi no lo vas a escuchar, pero si es amplio (ej de 30 a 70hz) por mas que sea 2db si vas a escuchar la diferencia, lo ideal es medir la respuesta en la sala y ver de que forma lo podes "acustizar" a tu gusto. Tengo mediciones de subwoofers muyy caros y excelentemente diseñados y ninguno tiene un ripple de menos de -+4db...

saludos

Juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola, *lei todo el post y me parece que se desvirtuo un poco*, _1.8db no lo coinsideraria "pico" es mas cuado lleves a la realidad esa simulacion en una sala, por mas acustica que sea entre 20 y 100 hz vas a ver que se torna muchisimo mas caotica la medición, con picos de 6 o hasta 10db, e igualmente se va a escuchar bien, el tema es el tamaño en amplitud del pico, si es muy chico y localizado, va a ser mas "disimulado" y casi no lo vas a escuchar, pero si es amplio (ej de 30 a 70hz) por mas que sea 2db si vas a escuchar la diferencia, lo ideal es medir la respuesta en la sala y ver de que forma lo podes "acustizar" a tu gusto. Tengo mediciones de subwoofers muyy caros y excelentemente diseñados y ninguno tiene un ripple de menos de -+4db._..



Por que decís que se desvirtuó???? Lo que comentás a continuación es lo mismo de lo que hemos hablado en los primeros 15 posts....


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 25, 2010)

como te va ezavalla, si tenes razon, dije que se desvituo por el tema de que parecia que de la pregunta inicial se hiba transformado en el contenido de la musica en 40hz y luego en eliminar esa banda, pero ahora lo lei con mas detenimento y todo esta orientado al tema, muy interesante por cierto. saludos

Juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2010)

OK. No hay problema...
Saludos!


----------



## elsalame (Oct 26, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola, lei todo el post y me parece que se desvirtuo un poco, 1.8db no lo coinsideraria "pico" es mas cuado lleves a la realidad esa simulacion en una sala, por mas acustica que sea entre 20 y 100 hz vas a ver que se torna muchisimo mas caotica la medición, con picos de 6 o hasta 10db, e igualmente se va a escuchar bien, el tema es el tamaño en amplitud del pico, si es muy chico y localizado, va a ser mas "disimulado" y casi no lo vas a escuchar, pero si es amplio (ej de 30 a 70hz) por mas que sea 2db si vas a escuchar la diferencia, lo ideal es medir la respuesta en la sala y ver de que forma lo podes "acustizar" a tu gusto. Tengo mediciones de subwoofers muyy caros y excelentemente diseñados y ninguno tiene un ripple de menos de -+4db...
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan



Muy buen aporte Juan. Si. Cuando inicié esta charla no tenia la mas puta idea de como percibimos. Con el andar del tiempo vi respuestas de woofers, vi resonancias ambientes y la conclusion a que he llegado es que 1,8dB tan localizados en frecuencia a esa frecuencia tan baja no son nada de nada. 3 db serian poca o casi nada cosa

Igual no le voy a pijotear boca y resistire la tentacion de hacerla mas larga para llegar a los 20Hz o menos pues  esa bocina solo existe en una PC por ahora. Ya se sabe que la naturaleza no es tan buena como su simulacion y, en consecuencia, en la vida real las cosas empeoran.  Por otra parte las paredes son muy absorbentes en baja frecuencia con lo que espero que el ambiente no me empeore mucho la cosa.

Si anda muy mal me quedará de pequeño sotano en el living. 

Cuando la visita escuche "¿tenemos algun vino en la bocina?" no va a entender nada o va a pensar que dijimos "cocina" 

Saluti per tutti


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 26, 2010)

jeje, espero ver pronto fotos del proyecto, de donde sos, si sos de mendoza y te interesa, puedo llevar cuando lo termines el equipo de medicion para ver como quedo.

saludos, Juan


----------



## elsalame (Oct 29, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> jeje, espero ver pronto fotos del proyecto, de donde sos, si sos de mendoza y te interesa, puedo llevar cuando lo termines el equipo de medicion para ver como quedo.
> 
> saludos, Juan



podriamos hacer 2 mediciones: con casa y sin casa.

Un experimento increible no?.
No pocas veces uno puede hacer una cosa asi.

No soy de Mendoza pero lo que podemos hacer es que grabe y comparto ese audio. Obviamente no tengo ningun instrumento calibrado... si tengo un grabador digital sin control automatico de volumen que yo creo llega bien abajo en el espectro de audio.

¿Hay algun lugar con tonos de prueba, algun procedimiento standard, o c/u lo hace a su criterio?


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 30, 2010)

mmm, el tema de las mediciones es que necesitas un buen micrófono condencer para captar la respuesta, te puedo pasar los archivos que tenes que reproducir, pero si no los captas bien, vamos a ver la respuesta de tus bafles + la del micrófono, ademas de que en la grabación no solo se capta el sonido que sale de los bafles, sino que también la señal que entra en este después de la etapa de potencia para comparar la señal entrante y la saliente, así también se puede medir la fase y distorsión real, sin tener en cuenta la creada por la etapa de potencia.

saludos

Juan


----------

